# Speichenlänge Profile/Odyssey



## Bike Lane (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich muss für einen freund einen profile mini laufradsatz zusammenbauen, hab jedoch keine ahnung welche speichenlänge ich dafür brauche. es handelt sich um eine profile mini 3/8" vr nabe mit einer hazard lite 36 loch felge und einer profile mini cassetten 14mm hr nabe mit einer hazard lite 36 loch felge. zum einsatz kommen sapim race speichen mit 12mm nippel und einer 3 fach kreuzung vorne und hinten. ich wäre euch für eure hilfe sehr dankbar.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Misanthrop (30. Oktober 2006)

vorne 187
hinten:
Antriebsseite 184
nicht Antrieb 187


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (30. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank!


----------

